# Flex Drivers 3G/4G/LTE data usage during deliveries



## FlexDriver

I calculated my data usage while running Flex app during my deliveries and it came out about 10 MB/Hr. I am on 1GB/month data allocation so I was keeping track of it. It might be useful some other folks who are on a limited data allocation like myself..
BTW I use this app for monitoring my data usage https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobidia.android.mdm&hl=en
Share your experience/s if desired!!!


----------



## Go3Team

Does anyone elses phone make calls on it's own when the app is navigating? My phone is connected to the radio via blueteeth so the audio cuts off when a call is made. It's getting pretty annoying.


----------



## nighthawk398

I would not use the navigation built into flex, it is just awful


----------



## limepro

I have only had 1 instance where the navigation didn't take me to the address, it took me to the street behind the apartment, wasn't a big deal. I have unlimited data on att but many companies like metropcs offer unlimited for like $40 a month, would never go with a limited plan again. Even if the unlimited plan isn't always 4g I would take 3g over overages any day.


----------



## FlexDriver

I use my Garmin GPS and the Flex app for just in case, I agree with limpro, it happened to me once where the flex app guided me to enter a wrong way on one way street, besides that it is working fine for me. 
Folks any thoughts about data usage for flex app??


----------



## SteveGo

Between Flex and Google maps, it looks like I am using about 40-50MB for a two hour shift. This includes commute time to the distribution center and back home. That is high compared to the OP, but I leave notifications, emails, etc turned on.

Flex navigation took me out to an empty field on one delivery. Google Maps took me down the wrong street on another. Close in each case, but no cigar. I like to use Google Maps to see if I can avoid Tolls, and still meet the deadlines. If things get weird, I use the other to make sure I am at the right place. Some of these people have no numbers on their houses, and no markings on their mailboxes or the curb. I actually had to ask one guy what the address was and compare it to my destination. I bit my tongue, however, and did not tell him he was an idiot for having no street number on his property.


----------



## limepro

SteveGo said:


> Between Flex and Google maps, it looks like I am using about 40-50MB for a two hour shift. This includes commute time to the distribution center and back home. That is high compared to the OP, but I leave notifications, emails, etc turned on.
> 
> Flex navigation took me out to an empty field on one delivery. Google Maps took me down the wrong street on another. Close in each case, but no cigar. I like to use Google Maps to see if I can avoid Tolls, and still meet the deadlines. If things get weird, I use the other to make sure I am at the right place. Some of these people have no numbers on their houses, and no markings on their mailboxes or the curb. I actually had to ask one guy what the address was and compare it to my destination. I bit my tongue, however, and did not tell him he was an idiot for having no street number on his property.


The no numbers or hidden address are horrible, what if they needed the police? I always think they are the biggest idiots.


----------



## FlexDriver

SteveGo said:


> Between Flex and Google maps, it looks like I am using about 40-50MB for a two hour shift. This includes commute time to the distribution center and back home. That is high compared to the OP, but I leave notifications, emails, etc turned on.
> 
> Flex navigation took me out to an empty field on one delivery. Google Maps took me down the wrong street on another. Close in each case, but no cigar. I like to use Google Maps to see if I can avoid Tolls, and still meet the deadlines. If things get weird, I use the other to make sure I am at the right place. Some of these people have no numbers on their houses, and no markings on their mailboxes or the curb. I actually had to ask one guy what the address was and compare it to my destination. I bit my tongue, however, and did not tell him he was an idiot for having no street number on his property.


Google maps have more graphical data and high resolution as compared to Flex app (Here Maps) plus you also leave email sync on too that is the reason your data consumption is almost double. IMHO 
Thanks for input though!!


----------



## FlexDriver

limepro said:


> The no numbers or hidden address are horrible, what if they needed the police? I always think they are the biggest idiots.


I drove a cab for long time in Chicago, it is usually* Odd numbers are on the south and east sides of streets, and even numbers are on the north and west sides of the streets* but that goes by city to city but I am not familiar with Miami area

Edit: For worst case scenario, you can convert an address in Coordinates and than put into GPS for worst come worst scenario, It helped me a lot when there are new subdivisions not mentioned/updated on the maps, here is the link:
http://www.latlong.net/convert-address-to-lat-long.html


----------



## nighthawk398

limepro said:


> The no numbers or hidden address are horrible, what if they needed the police? I always think they are the biggest idiots.


my google maps actually zooms in and shows the actually house when I am close enough


----------



## mausibaer

Go3Team said:


> Does anyone elses phone make calls on it's own when the app is navigating? My phone is connected to the radio via blueteeth so the audio cuts off when a call is made. It's getting pretty annoying.


I think your issue is that the navigation system is trying to send turn-by-turn directions through your speaker system via Bluetooth. Despite changing the settings to disable it, I still get the momentary cut out of the music and my radio display says _Phone Call From _and my number. I just turn off the Bluetooth when working Amazon.


----------



## GrandpaD

I use Waze, as I want up-to-date traffic and street closures, neither of which the Flex app offers. 

I had an issue with Flex nav. I navigated to the correct house via Waze, but the Flex app didn't revert to "arrived"...it was still showing "Navigate". I called support; they said to press "?" and then "GPS not working". Flex app immediately went into "Arrived" mode.


----------



## FlexDriver

GrandpaD said:


> ..... I called support; they said to press "?" and then "GPS not working". Flex app immediately went into "Arrived" mode.


Thanks for the tip. I think MODs should create wiki for these (Amazon Flex) thread so that we can combine all the tips & tricks there! What do you think??


----------



## GrandpaD

FlexDriver said:


> Thanks for the tip. I think MODs should create wiki for these (Amazon Flex) thread so that we can combine all the tips & tricks there! What do you think??


I made an info post for the Vegas city forum which the site admin kindly "stickied". If I have time & can gather enough info, etc. I can give it a shot. This is the Vegas "wiki" - https://uberpeople.net/threads/las-vegas-uber-lyft-driver-information.42649/


----------



## limepro

GrandpaD said:


> I made an info post for the Vegas city forum which the site admin kindly "stickied". If I have time & can gather enough info, etc. I can give it a shot. This is the Vegas "wiki" - https://uberpeople.net/threads/las-vegas-uber-lyft-driver-information.42649/


Just remember the more you share the less potential you have for earning. Much like with Uber, if you share your hotspots, what happens next?


----------



## Subberone

limepro said:


> Just remember the more you share the less potential you have for earning. Much like with Uber, if you share your hotspots, what happens next?


Some of my good spots,days and times have been exposed by others resulting no good anymore. Wish flex would respond back. Drove UPS for 8 years so will come easy.


----------



## horsinround1974

limepro said:


> I have only had 1 instance where the navigation didn't take me to the address, it took me to the street behind the apartment, wasn't a big deal. I have unlimited data on att but many companies like metropcs offer unlimited for like $40 a month, would never go with a limited plan again. Even if the unlimited plan isn't always 4g I would take 3g over overages any day.


My second day delivering for Amazon Flex, the app directed me to make an illegal right turn. It so happened I was in one of the few parts of downtown Seattle that I was not really familiar with, and while I was glancing down at the Flex App GPS to confirm the next directions, I missed the No Right Turn Sign. The officer who pulled me over for it was obviously in a bad mood, the minute he came to my door, he was riled up like I'd attempted to run over someone's child. I explained to him that I was in an area I was unfamiliar with and missed the sign, he ticketed me anyways. First ticket I've had since 2007, except parking, and I'm a CDL driver. Now that I'm aware of how awful the Flex app navigation can be at times, I have caught it trying to do the same thing to me many times over. I no longer use the Flex App navigation feature, I prefer Waze. Traffic conditions, construction, etcetera are more up to date and accurate on Waze, and I have rarely had an issue with it, especially not trying to get me to make an illegal action.


----------



## nighthawk398

horsinround1974 said:


> My second day delivering for Amazon Flex, the app directed me to make an illegal right turn. It so happened I was in one of the few parts of downtown Seattle that I was not really familiar with, and while I was glancing down at the Flex App GPS to confirm the next directions, I missed the No Right Turn Sign. The officer who pulled me over for it was obviously in a bad mood, the minute he came to my door, he was riled up like I'd attempted to run over someone's child. I explained to him that I was in an area I was unfamiliar with and missed the sign, he ticketed me anyways. First ticket I've had since 2007, except parking, and I'm a CDL driver. Now that I'm aware of how awful the Flex app navigation can be at times, I have caught it trying to do the same thing to me many times over. I no longer use the Flex App navigation feature, I prefer Waze. Traffic conditions, construction, etcetera are more up to date and accurate on Waze, and I have rarely had an issue with it, especially not trying to get me to make an illegal action.


I always use Google Map or Waze to get to my first destination and then I use Amazon navigation if I have like 70 packages or something like that


----------



## crimson.snwbnny

i have unlimited data not really worried about usage. only thing i hate is with cdma i cant use my phone AND gps at the same time. so if i get a call i have to stop amazoning until the call is over.


----------



## poopyhead

Go3Team said:


> Does anyone elses phone make calls on it's own when the app is navigating? My phone is connected to the radio via blueteeth so the audio cuts off when a call is made. It's getting pretty annoying.


If you have sprint, like me, you lose data connection during calls.


----------



## Movaldriver

Same with mine on Verizon


----------



## Brandon Wilson

Subberone said:


> Some of my good spots,days and times have been exposed by others resulting no good anymore. Wish flex would respond back. Drove UPS for 8 years so will come easy.


UPSer here. Flex will come incredibly easy for you. Spend the extra 3 minutes to get your preload manageable. It's hella worth it.


----------



## getawaycar

The Flex app has no option to avoid tolls, and Google Maps will often take you down a toll road even when you specifically told it to avoid tolls in the settings; even when there are plenty of non-toll routes available that take only a couple minutes longer or even shorter. I have a brand new $300 phone with latest Android version I bought two months ago and it still happens but I have learned to ignore the crappy directions. Why do they call it a smart phone? More like stupid phone.


----------

